# 90G Aqua-Terra 3d Malawi Grey - new setup



## bobrizzle (Oct 15, 2009)

let me know what you think.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3 ... 44b1839a9b

Tank is about 90 gallons, 5ft long, 20" \ 20, had to trim in a little bit to fit.

Planning to get some 3m black sand (later this week), and a couple of lights, only currently running a marine glow 48" t-10 light ATM which i pulled from a black light fixture.

I'm running the fx5 filter, however it looks with the background that i'll probably put a powerhead in the back to get the water moving around a bit more.

Also very new to Cichlids, and would be open to any opions about what you think I should stock in this 90 gallon ish tank, and how many you think I could have.


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks good mate!

I would get yourself a good cave system going on in 1/3 of the tank... either middle to allow territorys to be set up on either side or in one side & have lots of open swimming space.

Good luck with it :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Great looking tank. Having you kept cichlids before? What kinds have you kept?

What are you looking for, lots of colourful action? Sometime else?


----------



## ringram (Nov 22, 2005)

looks great! Is that background a DIY, or is it the Aqua Terra background?
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/prodList ... tegory=423


----------



## ringram (Nov 22, 2005)

nevermind. I didn't see the full title of the post.
Either way, looks great! I'm thinking of getting that Malawi rock background for my 90g tank also.


----------



## bobrizzle (Oct 15, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> Great looking tank. Having you kept cichlids before? What kinds have you kept?
> 
> What are you looking for, lots of colourful action? Sometime else?


never kept cichlids, only bred, live endlers, and fancy guppies.

however i'll need to find some rock really quick, 3m sand just came in, and i'm looking forward to putting in some mbuna's this weekend. the 3d caves in the aqua-terra are nice, but not near enough for the fish... got a local guy that wants to give me some cichlids half\adult, but i'm unsure which region they are from, claims they have stress marks on them, and he wants to throw them into a bigger tank.


----------

